# hand calls



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

what are some god hand calls ? what type of sall should i be using right now?


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

place your hands together and pray from your heart. that is how i call him.
OK on a serious note
rabbits are food
howls are working great.
get a howler from tony T
a cercie mvp4 and a hydel gh cottontail 
you can do a jack rabbit on the howler and the cercie is a course cottontail the haydel a high pitched cotton tail that will do a woodpecker and a fawn bleat too.
the three will cover all the bases.


----------



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Check out RR Calls. I bought an open reed and closed reed as a package deal and have brought in several coyotes with them already. It also doesn't hurt that they are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Yooper (Mar 9, 2010)

Remember to sound small. Rabbits and birds have small lungs. Also, I wouldn't howl until your know what your saying to them.You can ruin a set with the first one if you say the wrong thing. Buy yourself a Johnny Stewart tape with coyote howls (locator/invitational, challenge, ki-yi's, ect), listen to it and then try to mimic it. I'd stay with a distress call for now. They're very effective.


----------

